# Tweeter Placement



## cloudx1111 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello new here,
I have a 96 sentra and I just bought the JL Audio TR650CSI components and I'm wondering where do I put the tweeters. I saw on nissanperformance mag they had the tweeters even with the door handle. Should I do what they did and what do I use to cut a hole to put it there?

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november05/project200sx/images/40.jpg


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the placement there is fine, and use a drill with a large bit.

Other places that I've seen. The area where the mirror is (the little triangle place) and the A pillars (stock b15 location)


----------



## cloudx1111 (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for the help. :thumbup: I'll either go with the door handle thing or the mirror place.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Well technically the best place for the tweeter is as close to the mid-range driver as possible. The reality is that it is not always an option to place it close to the mid. 

Most people are OK with it higher in the door, but when the mid is closer to the tweet there is better transition between the two.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Also its better if its pointed towards you.


----------



## cloudx1111 (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh, I guess I'll place it lower then. Another thing I was wondering is if the speaker installation will be easy. Disconnect battery, remove door panel, replace speaker is all it takes? Also, how do I drill it so that it fits?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Wait, although what Wes said is true the reality is that putting tweets near the floor makes it easy to block with your leg (or you passenger's on their side). Unless you are competing, I vote for the high mount.

Regarding the question on drilling, get a hole saw bit that is the same size as the tweeter body. Eyeball it against your tweeter before you make the cut.


----------



## cloudx1111 (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for the help everyone. Now I'll get a hole saw and place it higher.


----------

